# Hello...again..!



## Glitch

Hello, howdy-do etc! :blush:

My name is Emmy, I'm 28 with a 5 year old son.. and hoping to add to that!

I've actually been here before - back when I was expecting DS, on another account.

I did actually consider just using that old account, but I was with my ex at the time and in a horrible place (just reading my old posts gave me chills at how unhappy I was :nope: ), it was such a long time ago, I "escaped" soon after my son was born - I'm now in a very happy relationship and he's daddy to DS (the ex never had an interest unless it was to try and use DS for control over me, hasn't seen him in over 3 years now).. so I thought I'd much rather start afresh and keep those memories in the past! :happydance:

I actually made a new account a couple of months back, "in advance" (as I found the pregnancy forums so helpful last time) as we'd made the decision to add another small person to the family.
(DS happened whilst I was on the pill so we thought actually trying would be a very quick process :shy: )

A few months later and still no positive tests, so I suppose I'll be lurking the TTC forums for now :dance:

Nice to meet you!

(and sorry for the sort of wall-of-text. I do that :blush: )


----------



## Wobbles

Hi,

Welcome back <3

Can you PM me your old username please for review. The forum terms state you are permitted to one account only (active or inactive)... in most cases this should be the original account.

Thanks x


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome back and good luck TTC x


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome back, we were probably on here together before. :)

Good luck with TTC! :flower:


----------



## missielibra

Welcome back, and I wish you a happy (and short, ahah) TTC journey!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome back to BabyandBump :) Good luck with TTC :)


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome! :)


----------

